
I'm starting a startup: An apartment with a view finder - get
https://nothingless.github.io/
======
onion2k
Programmatically finding whether or not a specific apartment has windows
facing in the right direction would be an interesting challenge.

~~~
get
Is the direction important to you? Personally, I just want to be able to look
over the city. And not have another house in front of me.

At first I will simply go through all listings for each city manually. Looking
at the photos and the reviews. And make a list of the ones with a view.

~~~
brudgers
The direction of the view determines when/if light enters the building. North
facing views won't put sunbeams on a person's morning coffee (in Europe,
Australia etc. are different), that's important to some people, not to others.

To put it another way, once a person cares about the view when picking a
location, the person is likely to become picky. I might be fine looking out a
cell tower five blocks away, another person isn't. They prefer trees 30m away.

~~~
get
Yup. That's why I'll give them a list. So they can chose between the tower and
the trees.

